# Can I mud a small repair without tape



## akshack (Apr 28, 2011)

I have an area on the ceiling of the garage where something I stored in attic moved the drywall joint and popped the tape. I have installed a backup board to secure the joint. When I removed the bad tape, the old mud and paint to the exact width of the tape came off. Now I either need to mud without tape or scrape, sand or file a wider area in order to install new tape. 
Any thoughts would be appreciated:confused1:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Cut your new tape a half inch or so narrower with a pair of scissors.


----------



## akshack (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks. I hate to say this but my wife came up with the same thought before I told her of your reply.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Obviously a smart woman.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

akshack said:


> I have an area on the ceiling of the garage where something I stored in attic moved the drywall joint and popped the tape. I have installed a backup board to secure the joint.


Hugh? :no::no::no: You need to subfloor that attic if you plan to store heavy stuff. Drywall is not meant to be a load bearing material. And remember it is hanging my screws and nails to the bottom side of the ceiling. No wonder you popped a tape joint if you stored something heavy on only the drywall from above. 

You need some plywood or other planking in the space above. Then, without seeing your situation, I would plan on doing a cutout of dryall, screwing it in place, taping and mudding. Prime and paint.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

You have to replace the tape or the joint will crack down the road at some point.

Dan


----------



## akshack (Apr 28, 2011)

*thanks*

thanks for the help


----------

